# Hand Feeding Babies Made Easy!!



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I got tired of fighting with tube feeding, so I tried to duplicate "MOM"
Quick, easy and not too messy 




























I cut the nipple off half way, making the hole big enough to stick their beak inside. Then I cut the finger off a rubber glove, cut a slit in it and put it over the nipple. (that just helps stop messy leakage - a little)
What do you think?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Great idea!!!! 

I REALLY like the baby bird bottle...great colors for baby birds too. 

I bet one could also convert one of those infa-feeders (as you can push out just as much as they will eat at a time, and works well with thicker formula), that way you have more control over the flow.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I love good ideas! I will file that one away and try it if i ever need it, using the syringe is awkward.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Trees Gray said:


> Great idea!!!!
> 
> I REALLY like the baby bird bottle...great colors for baby birds too.
> 
> I bet one could also convert one of those infa-feeders (as you can push out just as much as they will eat at a time, and works well with thicker formula), that way you have more control over the flow.


what is a infa-feeder?...


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> what is a infa-feeder?...


Ya! I want to know too.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

spirit wings said:


> what is a infa-feeder?...





Msfreebird said:


> Ya! I want to know too.


http://www1.shopping.com/xPO-Infant-Baby-Solid-Food-Cereal-Feeder-Bottle-Infa-Feeder

I don't know if you can tell from the pic, but it has a plunger inside that gradually moves the food to the nipple as the baby sucks on the nipple, keeping air out. You can also stick your finger in the bottom to push it up if the food gets stuck. It was a great invention for feeding cereal to babies.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Trees Gray said:


> http://www1.shopping.com/xPO-Infant-Baby-Solid-Food-Cereal-Feeder-Bottle-Infa-Feeder
> 
> I don't know if you can tell from the pic, but it has a plunger inside that gradually moves the food to the nipple as the baby sucks on the nipple, keeping air out. You can also stick your finger in the bottom to push it up if the food gets stuck. It was a great invention for feeding cereal to babies.


Thanks! Gonna get one of those, that will be good for the thicker formula


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Msfreebird said:


> Thanks! Gonna get one of those, that will be good for the thicker formula


GOOD DEAL

Please do give us feedback on how the infa-feeder works in comparison to the bottle and other methods, I would love to know for future reference. Thanks!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

That is a brilliant idea! Thank you! I think it is more natural, too.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Waynette, that's cute. I do the same thing with a syringe, only with the plunger, I can push the food through. It works great with either thin or thick formula. I have no trouble with the syringe, but yours is way cuter. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Queen (Aug 24, 2008)

Love the idea thanks for sharing the idea wll look at getting one of thoes bottles to have on hand you don't know when you may need it.


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks for the great idea


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Chilangz said:


> Thanks for the great idea


Your welcome 
works like a charm - one hand, 5 minutes and 2 babies fed! The other hand is free for patting them and playing with one while the other eats!
So much easier


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Trees Gray said:


> http://www1.shopping.com/xPO-Infant-Baby-Solid-Food-Cereal-Feeder-Bottle-Infa-Feeder
> 
> I don't know if you can tell from the pic, but it has a plunger inside that gradually moves the food to the nipple as the baby sucks on the nipple, keeping air out. You can also stick your finger in the bottom to push it up if the food gets stuck. It was a great invention for feeding cereal to babies.


Thanks Treesa, never even knew about those....


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Waynette, how did you ever think of this?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> Waynette, how did you ever think of this?


LOL, my nickname is Ms MacGuiver (remember the tv show where he invented things out of nothing?) I'm constantly trying to figure out how to simplify and make life (and work) easier.
At work I made a "pee stick" for retrieving urine samples  I took a 1x1, 4 ft. pole, attached a 3" wire ring to the bottom (kinda looks like a hockey stick). Instead of chasing big and little dogs around with a bowl trying to catch urine - all I do is drop a 2 ounce (disposable condiment) cup into the ring and stand there! When they squat, gently slip the little cup (at the end of the pole) under them (they don't see me coming at them with a bowl and jump up!) (AND, NO bowl to wash)
Success rate is 99% urine catch!
That's just one of my many many many gadgets. 
You might say I don't have much of a social life  LOL


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's funny! I'll have to try that the next time my vet needs a urine. You are too much. I'm always doing things like that too. Sounds like the way I used to fill my wrens feeder from the window. Only I used those little applesauce plastic containers that the individual servings come in, attached to a long stick with double sided tape. Worked great! And I didn't have to go out in the cold and rain. My husband is always saying that I'm the most resourceful person he knows. Gee, we could patent these things and make money. LOL. Well thanks, now I'll have to make one of those urine sticks. LOL.


----------

